# 1938 sears craftsman 9" x 30" wood lathe..............



## bob1961 (Aug 24, 2007)

i had this lathe giving to me by a friend for just the shipping cost....
the headstock pulley didn't make it in shipping....
the shaft mic'ed at .749 and the hole is 3/4" dia....any info on where i can just get a pulley from would be great.................bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Grizzly.com would be a good place to start 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=pulley&submit.x=12&submit.y=9

Bj 

=======



bob1961 said:


> i had this lathe giving to me by a friend for just the shipping cost....
> the headstock pulley didn't make it in shipping....
> the shaft mic'ed at .749 and the hole is 3/4" dia....any info on where i can just get a pulley from would be great.................bob


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

BJ have you one, also check Hardware stores, Enco, MacMasters & Carr and yes Harbour Freight. There are a lot of places I think you can get that pulley. I have seen a lot of them on ebay at times.


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

bob1961 said:


> i had this lathe giving to me by a friend for just the shipping cost....
> the headstock pulley didn't make it in shipping....
> the shaft mic'ed at .749 and the hole is 3/4" dia....any info on where i can just get a pulley from would be great.................bob


Hi Bob,
Try McMaster Carr on line.... sounds like you need a 4 step pulley for the lathe and one for the motor. Thence you will have a choice of 4 speeds (rpm's)

mcmaster.com

steve


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BernieW

"BJ have you one" = do you mean a wood lathe , not any more but you will see a snapshot of the one I had below..

If I recall it had a 3 step pulley on it, that I replaced it with a 4 step type at one time and I got that one from Ace Hardware... 


Bj 

======


BernieW said:


> BJ have you one, also check Hardware stores, Enco, MacMasters & Carr and yes Harbour Freight. There are a lot of places I think you can get that pulley. I have seen a lot of them on ebay at times.


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 24, 2007)

thanks guys....
grizzly don't have parts just whole machines as i saw, maybe i don't search hard enough..................bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Here ya go

http://www.mcmaster.com/
Just type in the FIND box ( step Pulleys )


Bj


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 24, 2007)

found a pulley on McMaster Carr's website for 16.00 bucks, but it is a little differnt then my pulleys specs....
.......................OD. steps..............................pitch dia.
.............1.........2.........3..........4..... ..........1......2........3......4
..........1 3/4"...2 1/4"...2 3/4"...3 1/4".........1 1/2"...2"...2 1/2"...3" 

...........(X) height 2 5/16" 

mine are....

............1..........2.........3......4......... .......1.......2.........3.......4
.........1 3/4"...2 1/2"...3 1/4"...4"...............1"...1 1/2"...2 1/4"...3"

...........(X) height 2 3/4"

how far off will the RPM's be, or it won't matter much or at all with a 
1/2 HP 1725 RPM motor................bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

"matter much"= I don't think it will matter just as long the belts fit both pulleys ,,, you may/want need to replace both if you go with a 4 step .

If I recall when I replace the one I had I just moved the motor over just a bit so I could use the 4 step one and the 3 step one,,,it was on a 1/2" bar side motor bracket.
It made it nice to turn big items and slow the speed down just a bit more...

Back then I didn't have a speed control device that may have worked also.
see below..
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=43060

Bj 

===============


bob1961 said:


> found a pulley on McMaster Carr's website for 16.00 bucks, but it is a little differnt then my pulleys specs....
> .......................OD. steps..............................pitch dia.
> .............1.........2.........3..........4..... ..........1......2........3......4
> ..........1 3/4"...2 1/4"...2 3/4"...3 1/4".........1 1/2"...2"...2 1/2"...3"
> ...


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 24, 2007)

i'm going to get matching pulleys from carr....the ones i'm looking at give me 929 rpm at the low speed and 3450 at the high end....same dia. and pitch depth on both pulleys....3/4" arbor for the headstock shaft and 5/8" for the motor shaft....both pulleys should cost bout 35.00 bucks shipped...........bob


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 24, 2007)

so far i have the shaft back in the headstock....

before....


















after....


















all that's needed now is 2 pulleys and the motor....when done i'll have a good working lathe for bout 175.00 bucks total....ahhh life is grand.............bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Boy do I wish I knew you when I sold mind ,,,
I sold it for 35.oo bucks with the tools and the other extra items I had for it.. 
2" face plate,3" face plate,6" face plate, 2 sets of dogs,3 tool rest,lathe work bench,live center 2ea.,box of OLD lathe tools,and loaded it up and dropped it off at his house  but this was about 10 years ago but I think I almost gave it way..that's what bad about tools, once you lose the need to play with them you almost give them away to get the room back in the shop....I did almost the same thing with a BIG cast iron Atlas table saw....36" x 48" ,12" blade and with wings,,,and a 5 hp. motor,220 volt 1 phz. I wish I had that one back many times...   It went out the door for 150.oo bucks......  and 4 guys putting it in the truck..


http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...38-sears-craftsman-9-x-30-wood-lathe-7283.jpg

Good luck with your new reworked lathe 

By the way you can take the head stock to a machine shop and have them bor out and replace the broz.bearing in the head stock with some sealed ball bearing ,I did that it was like day and night when I put a load on the head..

Bj


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 24, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> By the way you can take the head stock to a machine shop and have them bor out and replace the broz.bearing in the head stock with some sealed ball bearing ,I did that it was like day and night when I put a load on the head..
> 
> Bj


what would that cost and hope they bore it straight...lol.................bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

You need to find a small job shop in your town,,, but a good one with good equipment.... the bearings will run you about 8.oo bucks ea. the machine work will run you about 50.oo bucks , some good job shops will want to make you a new shaft at the same time I would let them do if you have the extra bucks..

It will be true that's the deal by using a machine shop they have the equipment to make it right on the button... 


I did my own but I'm a old machinest and I trust my work..  I used the drill press...and I had a lathe to make the new shaft...

I know you will say this is a bit over kill, but like I said b/4 it's like day and night.
this end of the lathe is the real base point of the wood lathe....
=========
=========


bob1961 said:


> what would that cost and hope they bore it straight...lol.................bob


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> ....I did almost the same thing with a BIG cast iron Atlas table saw....36" x 48" ,12" blade and with wings,,,and a 5 hp. motor,220 volt 1 phz. I wish I had that one back many times...   It went out the door for 150.oo bucks......  and 4 guys putting it in the truck..
> 
> Bj


I know what you mean Bob. I have let some stuff go pretty cheap in the past just to get rid of it. I resisted doing this on my scroll saw and router table which I asked 150.00 for each and I got 125.oo for the scroll saw and looks like I got the router table sold for 150. just got to drop it off at the gals house. Guy lives in Denver and his mother is moving there and she is bringing it to him. 

Bob, that had to be an awesome old Atlas. Box maker Doug Stowe uses an old Atlas 3HP saw 10 inch saw. I understand those were great saws! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Table saw was a tank and they called it a table saw  made in 1940's.

It would cut just about anything I put on it...and it would come out true..
The guy I got it from would nail up 4ea. , 3/4" thick 4' x 8' plywoods and make cabinets all day long with it..

But I ran out of room, so it had to go.. 

============


challagan said:


> I know what you mean Bob. I have let some stuff go pretty cheap in the past just to get rid of it. I resisted doing this on my scroll saw and router table which I asked 150.00 for each and I got 125.oo for the scroll saw and looks like I got the router table sold for 150. just got to drop it off at the gals house. Guy lives in Denver and his mother is moving there and she is bringing it to him.
> 
> Bob, that had to be an awesome old Atlas. Box maker Doug Stowe uses an old Atlas 3HP saw 10 inch saw. I understand those were great saws!
> 
> Corey


----------



## craigc (Sep 9, 2013)

*Another Craftsman 9x30 out there.*

Hello Bob,

I found this discussion thread and your photos and find that you have the same lathe as I. Mine too is a 'kit' without instructions; I bought it some 15 years ago at a tool swap meet, and it "became" 'buried' while kids were at home. Now that I have it out, I am trying to figure what all I have, and I am hoping that you may be able to help me in some discovery.
1. Did you reach a satisfactory conclusion with yours, and is it still in your possession? What kind of work are you doing with it? 
2. Did you ever find a model number, and perhaps a manual for this model? If so, could you share?
3. I don't have much in the way of tool rests with this, it looks like the former owner replaced it with some metal shop-built rough stock. The 1/2HP motor capacitor was broken, so I'll have to replace that, and I will most likely use one of those linked belts. Do you have your motor on the table or below the bed, and how have you mounted your bed?
4. Once I get it running, I'll have to figure out how 'true' it is. Did you end up having any machining done?

I look forward to hearing from you.

Regards,

Craig


----------

